# Fixed the filter :D



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

okay i got a complete fish tank set up stand included for free someone didnt take care of there fish :shock: because the filter was completely clogged with algae. i was like ewwww. anyways the filter was missing the part that kept it from sucking up the fish so we bought some treasure chest carbon filters and some aquarium sealent and here is the finished product.


----------

